# My Newest Scene(Greatest Scene I've Ever Made.....



## SSJ Zac (Mar 28, 2007)

http://denvish.net/ulf/270307/62894_Rock_L...ji_Scene_26.php

I can't believe how it turned out......it's completely awesome


----------



## sipoon (Mar 28, 2007)

its rather neat i must say...good stuff....rock lee is one of my fav characters in naruto


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice, I love pixelated flash work!


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 28, 2007)

Whoa...awesome... but it was weird hearing the DBZ Sound Effect for his aura.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 28, 2007)

haha, love it!

..but I'm waiting for you to do a Naruto Dance Party!!!!

Great idea, right?

(lol)


----------



## Rayder (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey, that WAS pretty good.  You've got a future dude.

Kudos


----------



## SSJ Zac (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 28 2007 said:


> haha, love it!
> 
> ..but I'm waiting for you to do a Naruto Dance Party!!!!
> 
> ...




YEAH!!!!!!

.....

..........wait........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That would be very awkward.....


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 28, 2007)

Quite impressive. You certainly improved since you first introduced your work here.


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 28, 2007)

Very good I love it. Great flash skills.


----------



## gatorade (Apr 2, 2007)

thats some nice stuff


----------

